# Key Post:  House Insurance Investment Property.



## slimJim3600 (8 Nov 2002)

Can anyone recommend an insurance company who will insure an investment property at a reasonable price.

Im told that no one will quote except the Company who I have my primary residence with, and they are charging an outlandissh fee. Any ideas?????????


----------



## gaffo (8 Nov 2002)

*House Insurance Investment Property*

Try AA. I had a recent experience where my insurance on an investment property went up 50% and searched around a bit, got a very reasonable quote from the AA.


----------



## Cashman (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: House Insurance Investment Property*

Hi Slim Jim

I have just been through this loop myself.

I found a tip from Liam D in this forum of a company called J C Daly their phone number is (068)  31164 - very helpfull & you do not need to have your private home insurance with them.

Good Luck
Cashman

_Edited by ClubMan to remove extraneous emoticon_


----------



## Celona (11 Dec 2002)

*..insurance..investment property*

i changed my house from private house to rental.. i contacted my insurer(Eagle Star)...to my surprise de extra loading was about 40 euros... which i was very happy with... i might add though that was for a couple and one child,maybe it wold be different for a houseful of students!!!

   Celona


----------



## Jack (11 Dec 2002)

*insurance quotes*

What is a reasonable quote ?

I have a house worth €165,000 and AA insured it for €260.

I note that Celona mentions hers was for a couple with child , does the amount and  type  ( eg social welfare )of tenant make a difference 

thks


----------



## Andy (8 Jan 2003)

*Rental property Insurance*

I insure my investment property through BOI. It is rented to a couple with one child for less than 200 euros. Bank told me that if it had been students I would have paid far more.


----------



## john43ie (16 Jan 2003)

*investment property insurance*

i have a house in 7 units currently insured thro faughnan brokers . i have just received the renewal notice and it is mind boggling. does anyone know of a company that will accept this type of property and is competive.


----------



## freddyuk (18 Jan 2003)

*Insurance*

Try the brokers PJT in Dublin they use Lloyds in London.

Freddy


----------



## johnfitz (22 May 2003)

*insurance*

i've found www.hiberniandirect.ie quite good; cheaper in fact than calling them directly.  their site allows you to see exactly how much reduction you'd get for various things such as having an alarm, smoke alarm, being over 55, community alert, etc.


----------



## Thrifty Knot (11 Sep 2003)

*Incorrect*

Johnfitz's last statement has one flaw in it, that is, the hiberniandirect website quotes premiums on the assumption  (an assumption you must accept) that 

"The property, including any domestic outbuildings, is your main home, occupied solely by you and/or your family and is not used in any way for business purposes"

I presume this rules out buy to let property!


----------



## minny mouse (29 Sep 2004)

*Public Liability Insurance*

Do the above quotes cover public lialility insurance.
I have a friend who is now getting sued because the tennant slipped on the step coming out of the apt.  There was some moss on it so they are sueing.
Not wanting this to happen to me i am going to have to get Public liability ins.  Can you tell me how much extra this costs?  Thank a mill


----------



## piercewhelan (25 Feb 2005)

*Insurance for Investment Property*

As an update to this thread I have recently been checking out different insurers as follows:

AA, Cornmarket, Hibernian, One Direct all require your own home policy with them. Hibernian (have the home with them) will only do property rented to families. THey also give discounts, 10%+, on the home policy if you have other policies with them (car, life, etc).

Looks like I have to stick with my current insurer, Quinn-Direct. 

Can anyone suggest others?


----------

